

Microsoft's Latest Save-The-Zune Plan: Astrology - ekrangel
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/-microsoft-s-new-save-the-zune-plan-astrology-last-decade-s-one-hit-wonders-msft-

======
charlesju
I think the only way to fix the Zune is to somehow get free wifi on it
(similar to the Kindle) and allow music to stream across the internet, any
music you want.

The entire collection of all music on the go is worth $20/mo to me, and if
anyone can pull it off, MS can.

Obviously in the current state of the world, outside of Asia, this is probably
not a good product, but as WiMax starts to go mainstream, hopefully we can see
similar applications.

The reason is because the Zune has no competitive advantage over the iPod.
Every "cool" feature that is has is killed by its counter-intuitive software
and obtuse case design. It needs something game changing, and that's the next
game changing feature.

Of course, the cell phone will probably have a much better chance to make this
a reality first before the Zune, but they can try.

~~~
raganwald
_Of course, the cell phone will probably have a much better chance to make
this a reality first before the Zune, but they can try._

So far, Microsoft have been a step behind Apple... every step of the way. They
brought out a 30GB product just as Apple were pushing the Nano. They
introduced Wifi, but Apple were the first to sell music over Wifi and brows
the internet on an iPod.

And now they are battling to sell music players while Apple is concentrating
on small tablets that happen to be phones and happen to be music players.

My advice to Microsoft: Just as you backstabbed your PlaysForSure partners to
launch Zune, I think you should backstab your Windows Mobile partners: Buy RIM
and merge Zune into RIM phones.

Special note to Ballmer: Microsft-RIM is Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more interesting
than Micosoft-Yahoo. In my opinion.

------
alexandros
How exactly are they going to save a product's image by affiliating it with
pseudo-science?

------
metatronscube
Is it still about? Don't think it ever came to the UK or EU either?

